# P2598 Code



## holliejo (Oct 9, 2017)

Last month Racecar had thrown all the codes (P2098, 22099, Turbo Boost Undercharge?) and it was a small hole in a vacuum line. That was fixed.

Last night the only code showing was P2598 (well this is what the local parts store told me, but he said it was a poor connection) it is for Turbocharger boost control position sensor ''A''. I stopped a few times, turning off the car each time. Last stop the light went off. Which leads me to believe it is only a sensor this time. The car drives fine still, not like last time when it completely scared me with shifting trying to get up to highway speeds. 

I am just wondering where this sensor position is. I have looked through a couple of the forums but I can't pinpoint through those where I should start looking. I don't think anything with the Turbo is covered by Powertrain sooooooo I must start here. 

Please & thanks.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

holliejo said:


> Last month Racecar had thrown all the codes (P2098, 22099, Turbo Boost Undercharge?) and it was a small hole in a vacuum line. That was fixed.
> 
> Last night the only code showing was P2598 (well this is what the local parts store told me, but he said it was a poor connection) it is for Turbocharger boost control position sensor ''A''. I stopped a few times, turning off the car each time. Last stop the light went off. Which leads me to believe it is only a sensor this time. The car drives fine still, not like last time when it completely scared me with shifting trying to get up to highway speeds.
> 
> ...


The sensors is in the intake for temperature and pressure, I believe it's called MAP for manifold absolute pressure, but on this car it also does temperature. It can get sooted up and cause issues. One of mine had a history of an occasional P2598.. but hasn't come back since I cleaned that sensor. If I can find that thread I'll link it here for you.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## holliejo (Oct 9, 2017)

Super! I think I read that one last week while I was at work and decided I was going to become a professional. I didn't though, but I guess there's no time like the present!

Thank you so much!


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

holliejo said:


> Super! I think I read that one last week while I was at work and decided I was going to become a professional. I didn't though, but I guess there's no time like the present!
> 
> Thank you so much!


Take a look at this:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=186898

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## holliejo (Oct 9, 2017)

I was just reading it actually. I am really excited to actually do something to my car. 

Off to the auto parts store for MAF cleaner... 

thank you so much!


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

MRO1791 said:


> Take a look at this:
> Fuel mileage loss, fix = clean the Map Sensor again.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk





holliejo said:


> I was just reading it actually. I am really excited to actually do something to my car.
> 
> Off to the auto parts store for MAF cleaner...
> 
> thank you so much!


The MAP sensor definitely can get loaded up with carbon funk. 

Don’t be like me...be very careful removing it. It’s plastic and after several years, the o-ring seal can be somewhat ‘sticky’. With the bolts out I couldn’t get it to budge, used a screwdriver and broke it in half. 

Be gentle my son.


----------



## holliejo (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. I attempted, but I failed. I put it back together.

Next week.


----------



## jmichals (Feb 18, 2018)

Hello, what had to be repaired to get the P2598 code to go away. I just got the code while driving fast on the freeway in my 2014 CTD with 41,000 miles. My reader said it referred to the Turbo Charger Vane Sensor, which I understand to be the sensor to feed the actual position of the exhaust side turbo vanes back to the PCM. Two mechanics told me that I should remove the exhaust pipes and clean the soot out of the variable vane system. 
The car runs great from start, but I feel the top end is being limited and our mileage is down to the high 30's, where we are usually running at 44mpg at 80-85mph. 
Thanks for any Info.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

jmichals said:


> Hello, what had to be repaired to get the P2598 code to go away. I just got the code while driving fast on the freeway in my 2014 CTD with 41,000 miles. My reader said it referred to the Turbo Charger Vane Sensor, which I understand to be the sensor to feed the actual position of the exhaust side turbo vanes back to the PCM. Two mechanics told me that I should remove the exhaust pipes and clean the soot out of the variable vane system.
> The car runs great from start, but I feel the top end is being limited and our mileage is down to the high 30's, where we are usually running at 44mpg at 80-85mph.
> Thanks for any Info.


I was getting an occasional P2598 on one of my 2015s. I recommend cleaning the O2 sensor, and the map sensor. Then do some agressive driving and you could blast the soot out that way. Also you may want to verify the EGR is not sticking and clean that as well. In my case, after I cleaned the O2 sensor I never had a return of P2598. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## jmichals (Feb 18, 2018)

Thank you, I have cleaned out the EGT and NOx sensors when exploring the turbo under the heat shield, they were very sooty. I'll get that O2 sensor cleaned tonight after the car gets back from the dealer who is replacing the Def Tank reservoir under warranty.


----------

